# Great shoot



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Great friends great birds. Overall awesome night


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, thanks for posting that cool pic.

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool pic, looks like you guys had a wonderful hunt!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What is it with you people getting a nice mixed bag and then ruining it with a smiley....I just don't get it. .. ;-)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

actually, not a bad looking smiley. I'd mount a fully plumed spoony over a host of other ducks.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> actually, not a bad looking smiley. I'd mount a fully plumed spoony over a host of other ducks.


That would be the only reason I would knowingly shoot a smiley, if I saw one that I really wanted to mount...The drakes are cool looking I will grant you that.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I love shooting smileys they come in on some of the coolest angles just like collard doves do makes it fun pulling off triples.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

There nothing wrong with a smileys. The dog loves them and they make a nice pile of jerky for the summer.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good work8)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

As long as your ok with the mercury advisory on them.  You can shoot all you want I will pass.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> As long as your ok with the mercury advisory on them.  You can shoot all you want I will pass.


all waterfowl has the mercury so you better stop hunting waterfowl


----------

